# Dell Dimension E520 Power Supply Replacement.



## lornaevo (May 27, 2008)

Hey Guys, I have a Dell Dimension that is a couple years old. It came with a 305W Power Supply (Model H305N-00). It didn't come with a dedicated graphics card. I recently bought one and installed it. After about 3 months my computer refuse to boot. I get a flashing power light and nothing else. I am thinking about changing the power supply. I was wondering if it's possible to put an upgraded power supply instead of the 305W to compensate for the new Graphics Card. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is your PC is not a slim case model then you can use a standard ATX PSU.

We need to know the Model Number of the GPU to suggest a suitable PSU.
Hopefully the GPU wasn't damaged from using the underpowered PSU or the PSU failure.


----------



## lornaevo (May 27, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Is your PC is not a slim case model then you can use a standard ATX PSU.
> 
> We need to know the Model Number of the GPU to suggest a suitable PSU.
> Hopefully the GPU wasn't damaged from using the underpowered PSU or the PSU failure.


It's not a slim case. I don't have the gpu model at hand. I will report back with it later on today. 

Thanks for your response.


----------



## lornaevo (May 27, 2008)

Ok this seems to be the model that I have. 

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/R5450-MD1GD3H-LP.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

550W minimum good quality PSU.
Best bang for buck: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO550W (P1-550S-XXB9) 550W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

620W for a few more dollars: Newegg.com - SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS 12V v2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## lornaevo (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for responding. And this will fit my dimension?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That PSU is a standard ATX and should fit in your case with no problems.


----------



## lornaevo (May 27, 2008)

Tyree said:


> That PSU is a standard ATX and should fit in your case with no problems.


Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------



## lornaevo (May 27, 2008)

Would these work for my case?

http://www.microcenter.com/search/search_results.phtml?N=4294966654


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Dell Dimension E520 Power Supply Replacement.*

Are you asking for a recommendation from that source?


----------



## lornaevo (May 27, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Are you asking for a recommendation from that source?


Yes. That's exactly what I'm asking.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There's not much quality to choose from there: Micro Center - Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650 Watt ATX Power Supply CMPSU-650TXV2


----------

